# new member 1600 hydro eliminator help



## dreamreacher (Sep 11, 2013)

Husband just picked up a 1600 Hydro Eliminator model 1668 with mower deck, snow blower, lawn rake, cart and cover. No manual with it and can't find how to swap out the snowblower for the mowing deck. Have searched online everywhere but can't seem to find this info. Any help would be greatly appreciated as it's not snowing yet and our 4 acres need to be mowed!!!


----------



## tbloemer (Sep 12, 2013)

dreamreacher said:


> Husband just picked up a 1600 Hydro Eliminator model 1668 with mower deck, snow blower, lawn rake, cart and cover. No manual with it and can't find how to swap out the snowblower for the mowing deck. Have searched online everywhere but can't seem to find this info. Any help would be greatly appreciated as it's not snowing yet and our 4 acres need to be mowed!!!


There Are different pulley hookups for the mower deck and the snowblower. You need to swap them out from the pins that hold on that front carriage


----------



## kano (Sep 13, 2013)

here is a photo of what we have acquired,

need to know how belts route to deck via mule drive,


----------

